# Bmw 325d e9x?



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I am looking at buying a new car and have narrowed it down to 2 cars which links are to both below -

http://www.a4autos1.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-3-series-325d-m-sport-2dr-bristol-201311019596344

and

http://www.carbase.biz/used/bmw/3-s...e-in-weston-super-mare-somerset/aetv99680392/

I've always wanted a E92 with I drive, leather and all the toys and the first link is exactly it with the 19" alloys.

The second car is something I'd be happy to buy but it doesn't have the I drive nor electric seats etc.

My only concern with the E92 is the mileage I know technically it's not high but what are the common issues that I'd be likely to be facing straight away? Clutch/flywheel?

Any bushes?

I do around 13-15k a year so those miles will stack up fairly quickly.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Please someone give me some advice on these as I intend on purchasing the car this weekend.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The coupe looks much better. 

Those wheels on the coupe have an awful record for cracking. It is pretty common. 

I'm not that clued up on the diesels, but off the top of my head, I think like my 335i, every 3rd service is a bigger one. 

Most people seem to manage around 15, 000 miles between variable timing services, and with that being serviced 14, 000 miles ago it might be getting close. 

Manuals aren't that desirable with 6 cylinder diesels. Most want an auto box. 

The early satnav is also pretty poor. You can only search using 5 digits for the postcode. However people still want to see that and leather in a car. 

You need to take each car on its own merits. There is guys with 150, 000+ and not having any issues. Quite a few have been unlucky. 

E9x cars are prone to the odd interior rattle. Hopefully the previous owner has had them seen to. 

There is a few diesel BMW drivers here that will be able to add more. 

Places like E90post are good otherwise.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't say that I had a great experience with the E90 I owned. It was an earlier 06 plate 320d msport, in the 14 mths I had it went in 11 times outside standard servicing (60k in that time) which being staggered was also quite regular. It was never the engine but as above, trim issues and electrics, but lots of them. I wouldn't have another E90. 

I followed it with a 530d msport. What a motor and what an engine. I would have another. It was a 57 plate with Professional media so full nav but it was a year short of the upgrade that the 5's got and that the coupe you are looking at has, so it lacked the options buttons around the dial, I never struggled that much with it and I would certainly never buy one without nav.

The coupe is a good looking car, though black interior I find a bit oppressive, that's just personal, the wheels did have a reputation for cracking as already mentioned but engine wise, if it has been looked after properly I reckon 87k is just getting wormed up and it wouldn't put me off one bit if the history checks out. Memory seats a bonus and for this car a must especially if someone else is going to be sharing some driving. Clutch wear will be down to who drove it previously and at some point it will need replacing, but a good approved specialist will save you a fortune on upkeep. Also, BMW will be able to plug the key in and tell you everything about the cars history I believe. You will need to take a key to them but they used to take mine, pug it in their system and it would tell them what needed doing and bring up the cars history. :thumb:

Coupe for me out of those 2 though I do like the interior colour of the saloon.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had mine for 4 months now and came from a new leon cupra r, r32 and several GTi's and really like it. It's brisk and is doing 44mpg with mixed driving across a week and this can be 50mpg on a run.

Check that the headlights don't have any condensation as some do and suspension knocks and noises as these will start to need replacing. 

If I could have waited any longer I would have held out for a 330d but I wanted a manual so bought the 325d.

As said wheels can crack and paint bubble etc so have a good look at those and check the Tyres as you don't want to shell out for new run flats straight away!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DMcG said:


> I have had mine for 4 months now and came from a new leon cupra r, r32 and several GTi's and really like it. It's brisk and is doing 44mpg with mixed driving across a week and this can be 50mpg on a run.
> 
> Check that the headlights don't have any condensation as some do and suspension knocks and noises as these will start to need replacing.
> 
> ...


You don't want run flats full stop. The car is so much better with normal tyres.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What warranty does the dealer give?

You can pay for a good warranty through BMW. It will cost a bit with 87, 000 miles though.

Punch the reg in and see. My 335i is £380 per year with BMW assist.

Maybe push the dealer to pay for this warranty than their own supplier.

https://www.bmw-warranty.co.uk/?mpch=ads


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yes, good point on the tyres, the 19's are 275 wide at the rear I believe and can show 4 mm plus tread on the outside but be on the canvas on the inside. You can't see it without getting right down under the back of the car as they are so wide though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Oh yes, good point on the tyres, the 19's are 275 wide at the rear I believe and can show 4 mm plus tread on the outside but be on the canvas on the inside. You can't see it without getting right down under the back of the car as they are so wide though.


255/30x19 on the rear 225/35x19 on the front.

Very true about wear. I had inner wear on the original Bridgestones. Not on any tyre since though.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> What warranty does the dealer give?
> 
> You can pay for a good warranty through BMW. It will cost a bit with 87, 000 miles though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info guys.

Kerr it's coming back at £1248.30 per year, does that sound about right to you?

Have you used the warranty yet? If so what was the service like? Did you find them trying to worm out of fixing things?

SWEET!!!! If I put in an excess of £250 it goes right down to £636.00


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Most people seem to manage around 15, 000 miles between variable timing services, and with that being serviced 14, 000 miles ago it might be getting close.
> 
> Manuals aren't that desirable with 6 cylinder diesels. Most want an auto box.


What do you mean by variable timing services? I have been used to just having to change the timing belt, tensioners, water pump (not myself but paying to have done).

That is the thing really I searched high and low to find this in a manual and it was like trying to find rocking horse ......


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You don't want run flats full stop. The car is so much better with normal tyres.


I disagree. It's handles like a boat with normal tyres as the suspension is not set up for them.



deano93tid said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> Kerr it's coming back at £1248.30 per year, does that sound about right to you?
> 
> ...


I think you have to have all your servicing done by BMW if you take out the warranty don't you? I might be wrong on that though. Our local specialist is cheaper for servicing than it is to get my Ford serviced, where as the local BMW dealership is about 3 times the price.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> I disagree. It's handles like a boat with normal tyres as the suspension is not set up for them.
> 
> I think you have to have all your servicing done by BMW if you take out the warranty don't you? I might be wrong on that though. Our local specialist is cheaper for servicing than it is to get my Ford serviced, where as the local BMW dealership is about 3 times the price.


How does that go if the car hasn't got a full BSH?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I disagree. It's handles like a boat with normal tyres as the suspension is not set up for them.


I'll disagree with you.

When you've only got 30/35 section tyres with 19" rims, there isn't a lot of tyre in the first instance.

The M Sport suspension is too harsh on runflats, it's better on normal tyres but still far from great.

Driving with runflats on a uneven road can be unnerving. You can feel the tyre leave the ground over ruts in the road and grip completely disappear.

I'm not utterly convinced the suspension is designed specifically for runflats. You also get the very same suspension if you go for standard 17" rims or ungraded to 19" rims. That's a huge difference.

I've not tried SE suspension and small wheels with standard tyres, but sport suspension and 19"s need normal tyres in my opinion.

It's the first thing many experienced E9x drivers do.

There is batches of 313 wheels being sold with runflats from the dealers just now for £1600. First thing guys are doing is getting the tyres replaced on new wheels and selling the runflats.

It is a choice rather than a cost saving exercise.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

[/url]


SteveyG said:


> I disagree. It's handles like a boat with normal tyres as the suspension is not set up for them.
> 
> I think you have to have all your servicing done by BMW if you take out the warranty don't you? I might be wrong on that though. Our local specialist is cheaper for servicing than it is to get my Ford serviced, where as the local BMW dealership is about 3 times the price.


This has been cleared up by Mondial who run the BMW scheme. As before, any VAT registered garage can do the servicing, but it must be BMW standard.

Any warranty claims are done at BMW dealers though.

BMW servicing isn't as expensive as people think.

If you are lucky to stay near one of the dealers on here, it can be pretty cheap.

http://www.maindealerdiscount.com/


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The M Sport suspension is too harsh on runflats, it's better on normal tyres but still far from great.
> 
> Driving with runflats on a uneven road can be unnerving. You can feel the tyre leave the ground over ruts in the road and grip completely disappear.
> 
> I'm not utterly convinced the suspension is designed specifically for runflats. You also get the very same suspension if you go for standard 17" rims or ungraded to 19" rims. That's a huge difference.


Admittedly we chose the 18" rims, but I can't say I've experienced any of that. The suspension is supposed to be softer to cope with the fact that the tyres have very little compliance.

It's a lot softer ride than any sports coupe or saloon I've driven before.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> [/url]
> 
> This has been cleared up by Mondial who run the BMW scheme. As before, any VAT registered garage can do the servicing, but it must be BMW standard.
> 
> ...


How come my nearest is 35 miles away? I have a BMW garage in Stevenage about 5 miles away


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> Kerr it's coming back at £1248.30 per year, does that sound about right to you?
> 
> ...


I haven't used my extended warranty. All my niggles came within manufacturers warranty.

Loads of guys have it on the BMW sites and I don't remember any complaints. It's always positive.

£636 sounds a lot, but the mileage is up a bit. Haggle that with the dealer to get peace of mind.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> How come my nearest is 35 miles away? I have a BMW garage in Stevenage about 5 miles away


Very few dealers take part in the scheme.

It does give you something to haggle with your local dealer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> What do you mean by variable timing services? I have been used to just having to change the timing belt, tensioners, water pump (not myself but paying to have done).
> 
> That is the thing really I searched high and low to find this in a manual and it was like trying to find rocking horse ......


Depending how hard you drive the car, the longer or shorter the service intervals are.

It's every 2 years or by the service indicator which measures down distance until next service. 15, 000 miles seems to the average for normal drivers. Maybe a little more.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Ok thanks. 

I get what you mean now lol, I thought you were talking about the timing within the engine.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

If I buy the car over the weekend I was thinking of getting it booked in here straight away to have the flaps removed - http://www.pmwltd.co.uk/

If they aren't there, they aren't a problem.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> If I buy the car over the weekend I was thinking of getting it booked in here straight away to have the flaps removed - http://www.pmwltd.co.uk/
> 
> If they aren't there, they aren't a problem.


The later flaps which are 0.5mm larger than the previous ones.

They can still fall apart but not as often as the E46 for example.

http://www.pmwltd.co.uk/swirl_flaps.pdf

Well worth using PMW in the future if you do get a BMW though. I've used them for years now.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

For £175 though for piece of mind it's nothing in the long run as I was thinking of having that done as well as a full check over and service, replace bushes etc, etc.

Do you think it is still worth it?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> For £175 though for piece of mind it's nothing in the long run as I was thinking of having that done as well as a full check over and service, replace bushes etc, etc.
> 
> Do you think it is still worth it?


Personally I wouldn't bother. It would be a very rare thing to happen, I haven't seen or read any cases.

You'll be covered by the AUC warranty if it did happen.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I get what you mean now lol, I thought you were talking about the timing within the engine.


If you are doing high miles like I used to then the variable servicing is a right pain in the ar3e. It basically went in every 6-8 weeks for something to be done, rear pads only, cooling fluids only, oils only, front pads only etc etc. it was much better when it was once a year or every 15k or what ever (which I believe it now is) and have everything done at once. The car tells you what it needs otherwise and it was designed to reduce the one hit bill and spread costs over the year / period of ownership. What it actually did was cause much inconvenience and added up to twice what it would have cost doing it once a year or 2 years.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I am going to be doing about 13k a year so it's about average miles really.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> Personally I wouldn't bother. It would be a very rare thing to happen, I haven't seen or read any cases.
> 
> You'll be covered by the AUC warranty if it did happen.


The car is not an AUC it's from a private garage.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

This might be helpful :thumb:...

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=108166


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know what system that has from the pictures?

CCC (Early Professional Nav)
CIC (Current Professional Nav)

Looks like a CCC to me but I have no clue and can barely see from the pics. 

And what speaker system? I am edging towards a base system which I am praying it isn't.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> If you are doing high miles like I used to then the variable servicing is a right pain in the ar3e. It basically went in every 6-8 weeks for something to be done, rear pads only, cooling fluids only, oils only, front pads only etc etc. it was much better when it was once a year or every 15k or what ever (which I believe it now is) and have everything done at once. The car tells you what it needs otherwise and it was designed to reduce the one hit bill and spread costs over the year / period of ownership. What it actually did was cause much inconvenience and added up to twice what it would have cost doing it once a year or 2 years.


I'm not quite following why you'd need servicing every 6-8 weeks.

Brakes are purely wear and tear. They aren't servicing as such. They wear out on every car and aren't part of any manufacturer's service regime.

You should be making around 50, 000+ on brakes. So 4-5 years for most average drivers. If you have the car in the garage and the brakes only have 3000 miles left, it would be common sense to get them done then and not 2-3 months later.

Oil services do work out to be every 15k with me. You get the filters changed at the service and with the petrol cars, the spark plugs changed at every third service.

The vehicle inspection falls in with oil changes too.

The brake fluid change is every 2 years and might fall outside your regular service pattern.

I really can't work out why you've gone so wrong.

It's been a few months since my last service and I've still got 12, 000 miles before it will be near a dealer again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Does anyone know what system that has from the pictures?
> 
> CCC (Early Professional Nav)
> CIC (Current Professional Nav)
> ...


It is CCC nav. The CIC nav didn't start until late 2008 and that car is too early.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Is that still any good?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I brought the E92 

Lovely car will start a thread soon - weather permitting on polishing it up as the paint is quite flat.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> I brought the E92
> 
> Lovely car will start a thread soon - weather permitting on polishing it up as the paint is quite flat.


Get on e90post.com as well :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'm not quite following why you'd need servicing every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Brakes are purely wear and tear. They aren't servicing as such. They wear out on every car and aren't part of any manufacturer's service regime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, not really me that was going wrong, you obviously missed the first sentence that said 'if you are doing high mileage like I used too.' I did 60k per annum, believe me the car then decides it wants to go in for something quite regularly, and it was all considered 'servicing' and it all required a trip to a service centre, which was a pain in the ar5e.

If you aren't doing high mileage then you will have less requirement to do so.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> Get on e90post.com as well :thumb:


I'm on there as 320Dean but I need to re-register and 325Dean lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Thanks for that, not really me that was going wrong, you obviously missed the first sentence that said 'if you are doing high mileage like I used too.' I did 60k per annum, believe me the car then decides it wants to go in for something quite regularly, and it was all considered 'servicing' and it all required a trip to a service centre, which was a pain in the ar5e.
> 
> If you aren't doing high mileage then you will have less requirement to do so.


I did read your post with the high mileage bit. Like every other car, you should still be around 15k, some guys get more, between services.

Brakes are not considered servicing. They aren't part of the cars service regime although the dash does display it. You are free to get them replaced anywhere, or do it yourself and this will neither affect your warranty or stop the car having a full service history.

The brake one catches a lot of people out and makes them feel them have to go to BMW.

I didn't go near BMW and reset the warning light myself.

You described the servicing issue as a specific problem to BMW. What you've done is added wear and tear into the servicing too.

If you are doing 60k per year, most cars will need 3 or 4 services plus routine maintenance of brakes and tyres etc.

My car has 65, 000 on the clock and has had 4 routine services, 2 brake fluid services and that adds up to a full service history.

6 visits in 5.5 years which is normal for any car. Obviously doing higher mileage means more visits to the garage, but that is the same for every car.

When I was doing 45k per year before in another car, I was needing 3 pairs of tyres a year, at seperate times, front and rear brakes at different times and 3 services.

It's not BMW servicing that causes the problem, it's the mileage.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Just trying to help the OP out if he was a high miler in sharing my experience. 

Yup you can maintain it your self, given the kit, knowledge and time.
Yup, brakes while not 'standard servicing' are wear and tear, if we're splitting hairs so is standard serving really, but they will still need to be done when required, agreed.
Yup, the mileage will effect this, I think we all agree on that. 
I only speak from experience though. 

My old VW Bora 1.9 TDI had 10 k service intervals and a mobile bloke looked after it. Once every 2 mths everything got done and tyres lasted 30k, different car different req's but... 

The car in question was a 57 plate E60. It had what was described to me, when new, this clever servicing indicator which would pop up a requirement for each individual element when it was needed, hence (apparently due to BMW customer feedback) reduced the overall one hit bill and time it took in service for the end user, great of you do 8k per annum, rubbish if you actually have to go out to work and use the car more vigarously. 

Of course if it needed new tyres or brake discs or AC charge or whatever else it would be advised and done. 

Interestingly, this has now been dropped as a process on new BMW's (my wives F31 has 20k one hit service intervals for all fluids etc and obviously will need other maintenance when required, audis and VW'S have 25k intervals I believe so reducing the regularity of dealer visits), is as it proved very unpopular with end users as higher mileage drivers had to spend so much time running the cars in and out of a service centre, be it BMW or any other or your own garage (which If I had done would have voided the warranty and probably rendered the vehicle incapacitated, permanently  :lol.

If the OP has the kit the know how and the means, then by all means maintain it, not all of us do or would want to for that matter. Because I was a high miler, BMW's service regime for new cars at the time did not suit my requirements.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> I brought the E92
> 
> Lovely car will start a thread soon - weather permitting on polishing it up as the paint is quite flat.


Good choice dude. I think you are gonna love it! Look forward to the updates
:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Indeed thanks guys,

Updates to follow.

Ordered a couple of bits for it - new wheel centre caps as the previous owner thought the carbon/white caps looked better stuck on to the originals.
This weekend rear pads/sensors are being changed and while the wheels are off I am going to give them a thorough clean and seal them up ready for the winter weather.

LED light upgrade for the front angel eyes ordered as even the rear plate lights were already LED not quite sure why BMW waited till later models to add the LED angel eyes.

Ordered some. CG wheel guard for the price I couldn't go wrong and for Xmas I am going to ask the better half for the migliore wheel wax seems pretty decent. c5 was going to be the chosen one but for the price I just don't fancy it I'd rather just reapply the cheaper product and there's plenty more of it, the wheels will be getting 2-3 coats before they go back on, may create a thread for it.

Interior was cleaned up yesterday hovered everywhere with the metro vac with the detailing attachments to get to all those hard to reach places, leather cleaned with Z9 with a brush need to order some Z10 to complement it.
Dash was then wiped as was all the door shuts and rubbers with armor all wipes very good value for money they were on a 3for2 at halfrauds a while back.
Glass cleaned with 3M glass wipes which are pretty good for a quick glass clean but no match for IPA which was in the shed and CBA to go get it after using a sack barrow to get some of the gear out the front lol.
Matt were then removed and taken in the house where I used the wet vac and cleaned them up leaving to dry overnight behind the radiators. The amount of dirt that came out of them was a surprise given how they didn't look that bad well I suppose they did as they do now look like new.

Outside clean to follow at some point but I don't have anywhere inside to give it the full polish it needs so if there's anyone on here near me that has a decent sized garage etc that wouldn't mind me using it for a day that would be great, if not it will have to wait until the weather starts getting warmer again :-(.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Was just about to reply to your PM and just saw you've done it :lol:

Do they look good? Pics :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Could you PM me mate I think I have an issue. 

Think there is now a warning on the dash for bulb out.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Could you PM me mate I think I have an issue.
> 
> Think there is now a warning on the dash for bulb out.


Which bulb is out?

Hopefully not a xenon.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a list of faults.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=353400&d=1267318728


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Oh no there's no error now just double checked it was because when I first connected the LED's I had one on the wrong way round so correct and now they are both on and working with no errors but they appear to be flickering ever so slightly is that normal?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> Oh no there's no error now just double checked it was because when I first connected the LED's I had one on the wrong way round so correct and now they are both on and working with no errors but they appear to be flickering ever so slightly is that normal?


I don't know anything about LEDs. You'd better ask at E90 post.

I know people have had issues and error codes if they haven't bought the right ones.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

These were from HID's direct they are usually decent I had a HID kit from them on my Saab which worked very well, I'll give them a call tomorrow and chances are they will send me out another set.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> Oh no there's no error now just double checked it was because when I first connected the LED's I had one on the wrong way round so correct and now they are both on and working with no errors but they appear to be flickering ever so slightly is that normal?


Are they flickering constantly or just on start up?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Constantly


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

deano93tid said:


> These were from HID's direct they are usually decent I had a HID kit from them on my Saab which worked very well, I'll give them a call tomorrow and chances are they will send me out another set.


Bear in mind they're only a retailer - it doesn't mean the products are any good.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

You are spot on there Stevey.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Out of interest which set did you get? I was casually looking at some for our 3 series.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

These ones - http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/64w-cr...r-kit-e60-e63-e71-e82-87-e89-e90-e92-3-x5-x6/


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the MTEC ones are supposed to be better, but they're very expensive for what they are.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

LUX are very good but they're even more expensive than the MTEC ones.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Could you not get the genuine BMW bulbs from the newer LCI?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a different design altogether.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> Could you not get the genuine BMW bulbs from the newer LCI?


You can do a headlight retrofit but obviously requires more than the bulbs.

You could get the originals modified but again it's not cheap.


----------

